# Mammtech's Ambrotose, any thoughts or success?



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,I'm trying to find out if anyone has had any benefits from taking Mammtech's Ambrotose Complex suppliment.I searched the forum but there is very little if any substantial discussion on it.Cheers.


----------

